# Nicehash odd behavior



## hat (Feb 6, 2020)

So, I recently updated Nicehash Legacy to 3.0.0.3. All was well, until the program... just suddenly stopped working. It disappeared from my taskbar/system tray, and I couldn't find it in task manager. MSI Afterburner also reports my video cards as idle. I can't even restart the program either, clicking it does nothing. So, I deleted it and updated to 3.0.0.4 instead, which evidently came out right around the time I updated to 3.0.0.3. It does the same thing. It ran for a little bit until disappearing and I'm unable to restart it. I had no issues with previous versions, and I'm only using Windows Defender and I did remember to set an exclusion for the Nicehash folder both times, so I don't think the AV is interfering.

-ed looks like I'm not the only one with the issue, seems oddly similar to mine:








						3.0.0.4 silently wont load - event view says d3d9 error · Issue #1969 · nicehash/NiceHashMiner
					

3.0.0.4 silently wont load - event view says d3d9 error. I have attempted to reinstall directx but there was no change in the error. The app should at least report the error to the user - additiona...




					github.com


----------



## Cupidon007 (Feb 6, 2020)

Same here, and if I use Nicehash Miner 3.0.0.3 or 3.0.0.4 installer it won't work, only the zip one is working but just for one time. If I close the program or if I restart my computer I can't make it work again. So I just use 1.9.2.22 version for the moment.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 6, 2020)

Iv not used it but is it a console application? If so have you tried calling it via cmd to see if it gives any output? It might die but CMD won’t. Maybe it yells something before it dies. This is a nifty way to start debugging a lot of things


----------



## hat (Feb 6, 2020)

Looks like a good place to start debugging, but like Cupidon I've already rolled back to the last version that actually works, so... :/


----------

